
Miscellaneous unsolicited (and possibly biased) career advice - linouk23
https://erikbern.com/2019/09/12/misc-unsolicited-career-advice.html
======
thundergolfer
I came across Erik around the middle of my CS degree and since then his blog
posts and talks have been major 'passive mentoring' for me.

I really admire what he's acheived so far in his career and I also really like
the way he approaches software development. He's successfully straddled the
Data Engineering <-> ML divide, something I've been trying to do myself.

His ideas about growth companies and personal human capital have also been
influential. Part of the reason I turned down a Senior position paying more
money to go in as a grad at a growing unicorn was his advice.

Also good to see him still reinforcing Stats as underrated. I just applied to
go into a short graduate program in Maths & Stats because I'm not got enough
at it to be an ML Engineer.

